# New Addition in 308



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've had my eye out for a 308 to add to my collection and yesterday I was at Gander Mtn and they are having a Memorial Day (weekend) sale. They have new and used guns marked down, actually saw a few good buys. I had spotted this Thompson Center Icon several weeks ago but only glanced at it because it was used and they wanted $799 for it. Yesterday I noticed it had a sale tag and was marked down to $594. Not knowing that much about the gun I looked it over and it was really hard to tell it had ever been fired, went home and started some research. The sale ended today so I had to do some quick searching. Reading several reviews about how accurate the rifle was and seeing on Thompson's website that it was certified sub MOA @ 100yds, I decided to go back this morning. After another lookover and striking the deal, I ended up getting it for $594 with a box of American Eagle ammo (20 rnds) and an additional 5% off.

Got it home and mounted a Bushnell scope, now to the range to see what she'll do.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on that fine looking rifle. You lucky devil. :smt023


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats on the deal, and thanks for turning me on to a brand I hadn't yet heard of, I'll be looking into them and forward to the results of your range trip


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

TC certainly means quality & accuracy. I've seen many a deer taken with that caliber.
Nice find!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Not too bad with bulk ammo off bags, 1.25" group. I bought some 168gr Sierra Matchkings to handload. The gun for sure shoots better than I can.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats at 400 yards...right??......:smt082..:mrgreen:..:anim_lol:


----------

